# little angels



## squatting dog (Aug 7, 2018)

We already knew it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh yes!


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes, indeed!


----------

